# what is it



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 10, 2005)

just need to know if anybody knows the true text behind this photo...it says this is a 'gaboon viper' possibly taken in gaboon[/img]...


----------



## craig (Mar 10, 2005)

yep thats a gaboon viper and a big one at that!!


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 10, 2005)

Imagine the fangs on that beast!!!!!!!!!!
Simone.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 10, 2005)

Great first post ssssnakeman! :shock: Welcome! 

That thing would would punch holes in you like a hydraulic ram! :lol: :lol: Look at the size of it!!!! :shock:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks people, im new here, but learning all the time :!:


----------



## jezza (Mar 10, 2005)

Man I reckon I could feed allfive of my kids to that and it would still be hungry, but the kids would be gone !!!! lol (kidding) Although!


----------



## jezza (Mar 10, 2005)

Man I reckon I could feed all five of my kids to that and it would still be hungry, but the kids would be gone !!!! lol (kidding) Although!


----------



## playwell (Mar 10, 2005)

what jezza! I didnt catch that. :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 10, 2005)

wouldnt a viper that big be kinda slow lol


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeah jimmy we may have to keep throwing you back ! :lol:
Welcome ssssssssssssssssssssssssnakeman


----------



## jezza (Mar 10, 2005)

> what jezza! I didnt catch that.


Just makin sure you were payin attention attention attention lmoa


----------



## westhamsc (Mar 10, 2005)

hey i remember that bloke. he was off snake wranglers on national geo. come to think of it thats a still from the show.



who said i had a bad memory


----------



## Hickson (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm guessing there's a good five or six feet between the guy and the snake, and the perspective makes it look much larger than it is. The average length is about 120cm, with a maximum of about 180cm.



Hix


----------



## ether (Mar 13, 2005)

Second that Hix, i think that guy would be keeping a fair distance from the snake. Looks like he woke it up...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

Ahhh, the old photo illusion trick!!!


----------



## instar (Mar 13, 2005)

:shock: Id keep a fair distance from it too! looks like a big healthy one anyway.


----------



## kevyn (Mar 13, 2005)

I'd agree that it's an illusion peice. There's no way, a Gaboon Viper got that big. That thing is bigger than most Blood Pythons.


----------



## Tommo (Mar 13, 2005)

i saw that show, it was a very large snake, but that photo makes it look bigger


----------



## sobrien (Mar 13, 2005)

yea i saw the show too...big, but not that big.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 13, 2005)

yeh well it is held forward....theats an old trick with us fishermen to


----------



## peterescue (Mar 13, 2005)

Go to this house one night to secure some reptiles with the police. I'm in this outside enclosure and in the moonlight I suddenly make out this 1.5m Gaboon viper. As you can I basically crap myself on the spot as Im almost on the thing. 
Total releif as I realise its cast concrete. I had to keep checking.


----------



## Hickson (Mar 14, 2005)

ROFLMAO Peter!

I got a concrete rattlesnake that scares non-herps who get too close without seeing it!



Hix


----------



## fishead (Mar 14, 2005)

*aint no gaboon*

Hey guys I'd bet my left one that that's a bushmaster. 
Bye, Steve.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 14, 2005)

*RE: aint no gaboon*

nah it is a big gaboon i reckon


----------



## Rusty99 (Mar 14, 2005)

holy!!!, just imagine the strength and power that thing has....would wanna get in its road!


----------



## fishead (Mar 14, 2005)

I still reckon that's not a gaboon viper - no rostral horns (on nose) no tear drop marking from back of eye, totally different head shape, different patterning, plus bushmasters get to 12 feet! Whether he's holding it out or not that is still one huge snake. 
Check out a few photos of gaboons on the net I bet you reconsider.
Bye, Steve.


----------

